# Use of force class



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*Force Science**®** Training Course*​
*July 7, 2009*

*Sponsored by Laconia Police Department*
*Training Location: *Lake Opechee Inn & Conference Center
62 Doris Ray Court, Laconia, NH

*Are you and your agency ready for the firestorm*
*from a controversial use of force?*

*Now! *Law enforcement's newest training course
Prepares you for uncovering the truth when lawsuits,
Careers and reputations are on the line!

** Special presentation by Officer Andy Taylor of the Los Angeles, California Police Department who was involved in a shooting incident in which he was struck four times and survived! You won't want to miss this one! **

*Through the groundbreaking work of Dr. Bill Lewinski and his team of researchers and experts on human dynamics, you'll learn:*

· How to analyze vital elements of controversial uses of force that are often overlooked.

· Skills to help determine whether an officer is being honest when he _swears_ his recollection of an incident is true&#8230;even though his account directly conflicts with forensic evidence.

· Techniques for helping officers accurately & thoroughly recall details of force encounters.

· Why a site visit and/or video review may or may not be advisable before a statement.

· Whether shots to the back _really_ reflect what an officer saw when he pulled the trigger.

· How to avoid critical mistakes some investigators make during post-incident interviews.

· The truth about time: How long it _really_ takes officer to start-and stop-shooting.

· What ready position is _really_ best for reducing lag time&#8230;and much more!

*A must for:*

Line officers * Training Officers * Firearms Instructors * Tactical Personnel * Administrators * Supervisors * Investigators * IA Personnel * Use of Force Experts * Attorneys​
Tuition: $130 per student (Continental breakfast included)

** Payment must be received no later than June 12, 2009 **​
*TO REGISTER CONTACT:*​
Lt. Matt Canfield

(603) 524-5257 ext. 356

[email protected]​
Hi Guys, 
This class is being put on by a friend of mine. He assures me it's gonna be an excellent class for anyone who works municipal law enforcement. Andy Taylor, one of the guest speakers, is a guy who I work. He was shot four times and survived due to his will to live. A link to his story is posted below.
National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund - Officers of the Month - OFFICER III ANDREW TAYLOR, LOS ANGELES POLICE DEPAR.

I will be at the class also and hope to see some of you there. I realize the price is a little steep but it should be well worth it... and you can write it off on your taxes. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask here or PM me.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Not any dig on you LA, but personally, I would be very careful with any "use of force" class outside of MA. We're so backwards, any use of force training from anywhere else could set you up for failure.

Still, it seems like there's a great amount of info to be had at that class outside of the continuum training. Sounds like the lecture would be a great opputunity to hear a great story of officer survival.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/law-...ns/578-massachusetts-use-force-continuum.html thread

(Uploaded the instructor presentation.)


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Obie,

I think I understand what you're saying, however, I'm told this particular class isn't about "how to use force," it's about surviving a major use of force and how we deal with it. Andy Taylor's story is a great example of this.

The other speaker will be dealing with what happens after force is used and how to articulate it in your reports and in court.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

After I read it a little closer, it seems like there's a bunch of good stuff there that would easily apply no matter what Use of Force model you use.

Seems more like an officer survival ,what goes through your mind at a traumatic event type thing.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> After I read it a little closer, it seems like there's a bunch of good stuff there that would easily apply no matter what Use of Force model you use.
> 
> Seems more like an officer survival ,what goes through your mind at a traumatic event type thing.


Exactly, hope to see you there!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you or Andy travel more often with the class? I'd be interested, but NH is a little too far from CO. 

I want to do Magpul Dynamics classes at some point too, but they don't seem to have anything scheduled at 'home'...it's all on the road.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

frank said:


> Do you or Andy travel more often with the class? I'd be interested, but NH is a little too far from CO.
> 
> I want to do Magpul Dynamics classes at some point too, but they don't seem to have anything scheduled at 'home'...it's all on the road.


Actually, Andy is doing this as a favor to me because my buddy in New Hampshire asked if he would do it. My Laconia buddy has visited me in LA a few times and has met Andy, heard his story, and thought it would be a good one to tell to our brother/sister officers in New England (I agree).

The other portion of the class is something neither Andy nor I have anything to do with. Laconia PD thought the Force Science stuff would be a good topic to teach about; we're just kinda piggy backing on them.

If you ever make it out to LA, let me know and we'll get together with Andy for dinner.

By the way, you don't have to be "sworn" to attend this class, although you do need to be either a non-sworn member of a department, trying to get on a department or somehow law enforcement related.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Not any dig on you LA, but personally, I would be very careful with any "use of force" class outside of MA. We're so backwards, any use of force training from anywhere else could set you up for failure.


I've wanted to attend so many training courses outside the state, and didn't do so, for that very reason.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I've wanted to attend so many training courses outside the state, and didn't do so, for that very reason.


I wouldn't let this stop me if I really wanted to attend. I would attend the class anyway and then make my own decision if it's something I could use in my own job. If nothing else, I get to see how others do things and maybe make a few friends.

Several years ago I attended the Caliber Press Street Survival School back there in Framingham because I was always curious about their three day school. As it turned out, the school was very basic and really didn't have anything I could use but I still had a good time meeting brother officers in New England and swapping info and stories.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> I wouldn't let this stop me if I really wanted to attend. I would attend the class anyway and then make my own decision if it's something I could use in my own job.


The problem is, the ultimate decision in that regard will be made by someone in a black robe who made the right political contributions, and may well cost me my job and life savings.

I'll stick with putting the round pegs in the round holes.....11 years, 2 months, and 12 days to go.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> The problem is, the ultimate decision in that regard will be made by someone in a black robe who made the right political contributions, and may well cost me my job and life savings.
> 
> I'll stick with putting the round pegs in the round holes.....11 years, 2 months, and 12 days to go.


I take it you're referring to a lawsuit?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> I take it you're referring to a lawsuit?


In a state where the legislature is dominated by criminal defense lawyers, absolutely!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> In a state where the legislature is dominated by criminal defense lawyers, absolutely!!


From what I've seen and heard about from officers back there, you guys don't get sued nearly as much as we do out west. I'm going through one right now related to a use of force incident where I was the investigating supervisor so I do understand about that. This is my third lawsuit so far and that's nothing compared to some guys I know out here.

If we go to a class like this one, we should be able to determine what we can and can't use in our own departments. If the stuff that's being taught is against our department's policy, then we just don't use it. And like I mentioned earlier, if nothing else, we can still make new friends and see new stuff.


----------

